# UV sterilizer questions



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking at options, and looking for opinions 

I would like to add a UV sterilizer to my 135g tank. I am running a RIO 2500 powerhead from my sump, and it is restricted somewhat on the return.

If I put a sterilizer inline on the return, how much restriction in flow can I expect?

From the reading that I have done, the more watts on the water the better. Is there any reason not to go really big, other than cost?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It has to do with the amount of exposure to the UV - the more and longer the more effective. So say if you are to push with your Rio2500 through an 8W UV sterilizer. It probably will not have adequate exposure. Better to run your UV off a small power head and dump the output to back to your sump IMHO.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I had not really considered having it just run in the sump, not a bad idea. Small powerheads are pretty cheap.

I was thinking more along the lines of the Corlife Turbo Twist 12x 36W.

http://coralifeproducts.com/Files/Product/turbotwist-instructions.pdf

I know my Rio isn't lifting water 5' high at 700gph, I guess I am going to have to time it to see what the flow rate is for starters.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The Rio2500 does push quite a bit. I was using a 2100 for my 150g and that would be too much for a UV sterilizer. May be at 36W it is OK. 

With a 2500 circulating betw sump and display tank, I would just keep the UV out of sight and treat the water via the sump.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

So what are you using now? 

What's everybody else using?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Laurie has posted a 36 watt UV light for sale it is a good deal for $130 and will handle the flow from your sump.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/classified-archive-29/fs-laguna-sterilizer-21111/


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Below is a link to my setup, UV is shown in post #11. Not doing any more discus though. The flow is split off a Rio 2100, flow through the UV is further restricted by a valve at the outlet (orange/black color, $3 from Jiang604  ) which will ensure that the UV chamber is full while flow is low. This make sense with my setup as I am splitting the 2100 already. The valves and plumbing parts cost more than a small pump.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/discus-breeding-station-13102/

I am also using 40W Lifeguard in my SW system. The bulb is so old it is probably not doing anything. Will buy a new bulb at JL boxing week sale.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

mikebike said:


> Laurie has posted a 36 watt UV light for sale it is a good deal for $130 and will handle the flow from your sump.
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/classified-archive-29/fs-laguna-sterilizer-21111/


16W  I tipped him to that one  The Laguna are good because of the bulbs are cheaper. My 40W Lifeguard bulb will hit me at over $60.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, seeing as I have the flow from the RIO restricted back to the main tank, could I not T off the return run it through the UV and back into the sump? Adjusting the flows so that it's roughly 3/4's going back to the tank, and 1/4 going through the UV back into the sump?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
yes I think that should work well.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

mdwflyer said:


> Thanks guys, seeing as I have the flow from the RIO restricted back to the main tank, could I not T off the return run it through the UV and back into the sump? Adjusting the flows so that it's roughly 3/4's going back to the tank, and 1/4 going through the UV back into the sump?


That's what I done and would recommend if you are handy. One less pump means less cluttering.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, picked up the Laguna this evening, and T'd it off the RIO with a check valve on either side of the T. Works perfect!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Mark you didn't waste anytime did you, glad it worked out for you. Cheers Laurie


----------

